# I Finally Got It!!!!!



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am now finally an outback owner. I got a 07 28krs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! upgraded from a 16' carson trailer


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on your new Roo! 









Perhaps you missed it in your previous post when I asked what part of California you're in??


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Congrats. Great upgrade. How exciting!

Enjoy and Happy and safe camping!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mco804,

Congrats on your new trailer!







Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW...quite an upgrade indeed. Welcome to your new extended family. Get out there and camp, have fun + enjoy


----------



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> on your new Roo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry about that, I'm from Santa Clarita near magic mountain


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbacker family







and enjoy your New TT.

Ed.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Congrads and Welcome!










You will find many cool mods that fellow Outbacks have done on this site!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great to have you with Outbackers. Congratulations on your new Outback. Enjoy!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

WELCOME














Now let those mods begin.


----------

